# Ignore



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2003)

...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2003)

;;;


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2003)

"""


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2003)

£££


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 19, 2003)

Ignore what?

joe b.


----------



## Gez (Apr 19, 2003)

Ignore attachments. Like that (sorry, it's for a Nutkinland thread):


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

Amusing odd.


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2003)

I'm not linking off-site, but I need someplace to put this.


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2003)

And this.


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 6, 2003)

I'm so bad at following directions.


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 7, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I'm so bad at following directions. *




It's not that difficult to follow the directions.  Just up, left, down, left, and you're out of the Lost Woods.


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2003)

nn


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2003)

s


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2003)

> _Morrus said:_
> 
> Ignore



Ok.

/me puts Morrus on his Ignore List.













What?


----------



## Angcuru (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2003)

Just storing something...


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 8, 2003)

Now we finally discover where Pkitty finds his online space to store his maps and stuff


----------



## Morrus (May 9, 2003)

1


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2003)

...
...
...


----------



## alsih2o (May 11, 2003)

ignore


----------



## Darrin Drader (May 11, 2003)

Bah Weep Granah Weep Ni Ni Bong.


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

I like the artwork Darrin (very clean), but I do think the left edge detracts from it a bit, because it is so 'busy'.

Oh, 'Ignore', that's what it says!


----------



## Darrin Drader (May 13, 2003)

I have no control over the graphical layout of any of the books. In fact, I think they changed the cover art for this book after I received the cover art. Anyway, the left bar is on the cover of every Oathbound book thus far.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 13, 2003)

Sorry can't ignore a banner.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 18, 2003)

who? me?


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 18, 2003)

never!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2003)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Joker (May 26, 2003)




----------

